
APL\B5500: The Language and Its Implementation (1970) [pdf] - kick
https://dada.cs.washington.edu/research/tr/1970/09/UW-CSE-70-09-04.PDF
======
drallison
There were several Burroughs APL systems. As I remember, the first was done by
Larry Breed at Stanford for the Burroughs 220. A B5500 implementation
described in the report cited here was done at the University of Washington by
Gary Kildall and others. The B6500 implementation, an amazing multilevel
factored interpreter system done by Jim Ryan is the creme de la creme of APL
implementations.

------
dang
A thread from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10306302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10306302)

(for the curious)

